# Ray Samuel Tomahawk, anything similar?



## RTTR

I'm looking for an amp around the size of the Tomahawk, not that I don't want that specific amp, I just want to research what else is available in that size range.

 Anyone had hands on with this amp?


----------



## Punnisher

The Meier XXS / Headsix is pretty small, but not as small as the Tomahawk. It uses a 9v battery and is less than $200.


----------



## RTTR

Would you say the Tomahawk is one of the best, if not the best option for powering IEMs (I guess what it's designed for) I plan on using it on a iPod Classic with probably Shure 530's or UE Triples


----------



## Punnisher

I would say yes, simply because it has the lowest gain possible, and has little or no channel imbalance at low volumes. Plus the size can't be beat.

 But many people use other RSA amps with their iems, and im sure they also sound fantastic.


----------



## robinclp

i use my predator with e4c and i don't notice any difference with and without amp


----------



## energie

lol rly?
 wanna sell it to me ?


----------



## wuwhere

The hawk's 2-AAA last along time too. RSA states up to 400 hrs on a pair. AAAs are cheaper than 9V and easily available. No need for rechargeable batteries. So it is the least expensive portable amp to own in terms of batteries. That's why I bought one.


----------



## dookiex

I have a Tomahawk and I would have to say that the floor noise is truly extremely low. It also adds noticeable (yet subtle) improvements to the soundstage (increase of depth) and control of bass (especially noticeable on in-ears). It is also remarkably resistant to EMF interference. They also drive a few of my full sized phones quite well (HD 595, Ultrasone Pro 650s, Proline 2500s, Sony V6, Grados sr325 and sr60 to name a few). Though I am not well versed with portable amps, I doubt that there are any portable amps of this form factor and in lower price brackets that can achieve the level of sound quality (and build quality) of the Tomahawk. I've tried the Airheads though, but they paled in comparison to the Tomahawk and they were also a lot bigger.


----------



## wynn

There is an amp call Mina (made by chinese).
 It has the same size as the Tomahawk.
 I have tried them once and it sounds even better than tomahawk with cheaper price.
 As I remember, you can send them your own picture to laser-etch on the amp.


----------



## nickyboyo

Wow, Ray should be honoured. That is the most blatant clone amp i have ever seen. Tomahawk all the way, right down to the volume knob and input/output jacks- imitation is the highest form of flattery so they say


----------



## jamato8

Yep, they say highest form and yet . . .


----------



## fuzzylogic76

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is an amp call Mina (made by chinese).
 It has the same size as the Tomahawk.
 I have tried them once and it sounds even better than tomahawk with cheaper price.
 As I remember, you can send them your own picture to laser-etch on the amp.















_

 

Where can one get this amp? Did a quick google search and came up with nothing.


----------



## jamato8

It is a rip off of intellectual property. It shows a total lack of character. In China one of the biggest problems for in-country companies is a company down the street ripping them off on their RD and intellectual property. Beyond and within borders it is all the same, it is Stealing from someone else's hard work. It is low life.


----------



## wynn

I agree that this amp has the same idea as Ray, but its sound is different.


----------



## nickyboyo

Do you have or have access to one of these amps wynn? If so any chance of a photo of the internal pcb and components- would be interesting to see to what level they have copeied down to.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree that this amp has the same idea as Ray, but its sound is different._

 

If it is a public domain circuit or a different one, then no big deal on the circuit. If. . . On the chassis, it is a near copy and there is no excuse for that.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is an amp call Mina (made by chinese).
 It has the same size as the Tomahawk.
 I have tried them once and it sounds even better than tomahawk with cheaper price.
 As I remember, you can send them your own picture to laser-etch on the amp.
















_

 


 Wow....JUST WOW....Can't belive it. Even my custom volume knob....
 Ray Samuels


----------



## jamato8

So Ray, you finally have started to produce over seas? :^)


----------



## nsx_23

Maybe its a new entry-level model?


----------



## RTTR

Well none the less, I'm going with the Tomahawk, now just to decide on which IEM's I want for my portable setup.

 What are the dimensions of the Hornet and Tomahawk anyway? Ray you should put that on the site, if it's not already on there already, I'm blind maybe.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RTTR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well none the less, I'm going with the Tomahawk, now just to decide on which IEM's I want for my portable setup.

 What are the dimensions of the Hornet and Tomahawk anyway? Ray you should put that on the site, if it's not already on there already, I'm blind maybe._

 

The hawk is tiny, w - 1.75", h - 0.75", d - 3.125" (vol. knob incl.). Excellent dynamics & control. On loud passages, it does not congest much. Amazing for such a small amp and 2 AAA batteries.


----------



## dadozen

I think that one of the greatest things about the Tomahawk( despite its SQ that I can't opine on, since I've never tried it ) is its batery life. 2 AAA's that can last hundreds of hours is just amazing.

 But I'll get a Headsix. I'll contribute with head-fi foruns and it will be cheaper.


----------



## wuwhere

BTW, I'm only using the hawk on my ER4S IEM. It was conceived and designed for IEMs.


----------



## ah_long

where could i order the mina?


----------



## Caution

oh my god @ the mina... Nice box though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no one has recommenced the pico or even the predator (even though it costs $$ because of the dac which the op may no need) what gives?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Because those aren't similar (sound-wise or even price-wise) to the Tomahawk.


----------



## DeltaX5

Ray Samuels should make a clone of the Tomahawk but without a DAC. This way there would be a cheeper alternative. Not all of use need or want a DAC from a portable.


----------



## Kerby88

Why not look into the headamp PICO w/o DAC? Is it still an option? I believe the price and size are nearly identical to the Tomahawk.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeltaX5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ray Samuels should make a clone of the Tomahawk but without a DAC. This way there would be a cheeper alternative. Not all of use need or want a DAC from a portable._

 

The Tomahawk doesn't have a DAC.


----------



## Punnisher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kerby88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not look into the headamp PICO w/o DAC? Is it still an option? I believe the price and size are nearly identical to the Tomahawk._

 

I believe the Pico is much larger than the Tomahawk.

 Not many amps can touch the Tomahawk in terms of size.


----------



## Kerby88

Sized Up: RSA Hornet vs Headamp Pico vs RSA Tomahawk

 I would hardly consider that a significant difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still, I do not know how accurate those measurements are as the comparison was done previously by someone else.


----------



## Caution

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Because those aren't similar (sound-wise or even price-wise) to the Tomahawk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Orly?
 Tomahawk - $295
 Pico - $329

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Punnisher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe the Pico is much larger than the Tomahawk.

 Not many amps can touch the Tomahawk in terms of size._

 

Orly?





 double Orly

 Ya rly, 
 NOWAIII!!!


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Caution* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Orly?
 Tomahawk - $295
 Pico - $329



 Orly?





 double Orly

 Ya rly, 
 NOWAIII!!!




_

 

Nice pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That Fiio is really really tiny.


----------



## darkninja67

Which IEMs did Ray use to voice the Hawk?? I am pretty sure he used Senn HD600s for some of his regular amps.


----------



## fdhfdy

Mina is a very nice person which made by a expericed diyer in China. Like LD's builder, he has built several successful products in China last 3 years. As an owner of Tommahawk, although mina uses the same shell as Tommys, I must say they are same level but with a little bit difference to sound preference. On the other hand, mina, retails at 110$, is a really good deal and won't cost too much to give a try.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fdhfdy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mina is a very nice person which made by a expericed diyer in China. Like LD's builder, he has built several successful products in China last 3 years. As an owner of Tommahawk, although mina uses the same shell as Tommys, I must say they are same level but with a little bit difference to sound preference. On the other hand, mina, retails at 110$, is a really good deal and won't cost too much to give a try._

 

Where can one purchase a mina?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkninja67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which IEMs did Ray use to voice the Hawk?? I am pretty sure he used Senn HD600s for some of his regular amps._

 

I think it's the Shure e500.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's the Shure e500._

 

If you go to RSA's website and click on Tomahawk, one of the pictures has a custom IEM with RSA's logo. Could that be his reference IEM?


----------



## fdhfdy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Tomahawk doesn't have a DAC._

 

Did a little search for you but found nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The only way I guess is buy one from the builder in China directly. That would cost 140-180$ inclusive shipping. Ask 'head direct' they may be able to help. Good luck


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fdhfdy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did a little search for you but found nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The only way I guess is buy one from the builder in China directly. That would cost 140-180$ inclusive shipping. Ask 'head direct' they may be able to help. Good luck_

 

Thanks. Just curious how it sounds, but I won't go out of my way just for curiosity. Thought it was easily purchaseable.


----------



## fdhfdy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. Just curious how it sounds, but I won't go out of my way just for curiosity. Thought it was easily purchaseable._

 

In comparison with Tommy: 'It's more natural and has clearer highs; Vocal is more present and bass is pounchy and deepper. In the other hand, Tommy has more coloration to soundings.' Thats sum ups from serveral owners of Mina. 











 PS: Artworks is 10$ extra roughly.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Caution* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Orly?
 Tomahawk - $295
 Pico - $329




_

 

Durh! I was talking about the USB version of the Pico. Besides, mind waiting for a Pico?


----------



## energie

wow. where to buy the Mina guys?


----------



## fdhfdy

Have got seraval queries for Mina. I decided to contact the builder for all the guys who are interested in the little amp. Wait and be patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will let you know once hear something from him.


----------



## LFF

Wait and see if you like the P-52. It's a fantastic little amp. HUGE sound.


----------



## fdhfdy

Haah， Several guys had pmd me for Mina although I was just happaned to passed by. Anyway, got an instant reply from the guy（builder) ,he seems really helpful. He says it's no problem to send his amps out of China. You can contact him at: bashenan4455@sina.com. Let me know what's going on with you guys. Good luck


----------



## jordanross

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait and see if you like the P-52. It's a fantastic little amp. HUGE sound._

 

Seconded!

 I was at the So Cal meet this weekend. The P-51 by far has the biggest and richest sound of any portable I have ever heard(We were powering Sony R10's with it for goodness sake, it doesn't get much bigger than that...) I spent some time with it and both the Shure 530's and UE Triple.fi's, and they all sounded great, very warm, detailed, and clean. Sounds distinctly tube like at times, I could swear Ray packed some tubes in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Though it has a ton of power, I heard someone say it powers K1000's (to a listenable level, which says something)

 I have a Tomy and this little guy beats it hands down, and for only about $100 more than I paid for mine. I do have to say that it does have the same RSA sound sig, but it is a very nice addition to the line up. Also I have become a believer in a good LOD I heard an ALO cotton dock and I was impressed.

 My advice to everyone is wait for all your portable purchases till this guy comes out. Christmas presents anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This applies to everything I have said above, one of the most important thing I learned this weekend, was that you have to hear things for yourself, and trust your ears. Honestly you will have your own preferences, I heard rigs that might get rave reviews here and cost thousands upon thousand of dollars, but to my ears it was mediocre. So go figure out the ideal rig you want and find a way to hear it because, that sound you have preconceived in your mind isn't what is necessarily going to come out of your phones.


----------



## nickyboyo

What's all this about a P-52??? is it a new RSA amp? details please guys...


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's all this about a P-52??? is it a new RSA amp? details please guys..._

 

It's a new amp. Smaller than the Tomahawk.

 It's small, tiny and has some IMPRESSIVE sound. It fits snugly behind a nano and is not much bigger than a matchbox. When I heard it at first, I thought I was listening to a new Apache. Only later did I find out it was a tiny little metal box with HUGE sound. If I had to buy a new portable, I would definitely buy the P-52 without thinking twice.


----------



## energie

any pic, link release date and price?=D


----------



## LFF

Most likely under $400.00






 It's the small one on the end.


----------



## energie

woot nice one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 the tomahawk is already small, can't imagine this one!

 Little expensive btw!


----------



## Little Bob

That is small - I've just bought a SR-71A and this looks less than half the size.

 Any idea how the sound will compare to the SR-71A with IEMs?


----------



## fdhfdy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most likely under $400.00






 It's the small one on the end._

 

The smaller the better for portable use. Nice one again from ray.


----------



## nickyboyo

That looks tiny. Hat's off to Ray, he does have a great eye for design. 9v powered or internal rechargeable battery?


----------



## Caution

oh wowsers that is tiny indeed.


----------



## jamato8

Well, I guess there is the answer to "anything smaller".


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Very small. Lol. But I don't see a point in it if it isn't slimmer. Which I hope it is. I suppose it's charged internally as I don't see the thumbscrews behind.


----------



## wuwhere

That is very tiny. Are the input and output closer compared to the Hawk?


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That looks tiny. Hat's off to Ray, he does have a great eye for design. 9v powered or internal rechargeable battery?_

 

Rechargeable Battery.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rechargeable Battery._

 

It can't be much bigger than the battery !!!!!


----------



## DLMStudio4u

I'm new here. and i got one Mina in my hand. What I can tell you is that it has totally different sound from RAY.


----------



## energie

and where did you buy it?


----------



## DLMStudio4u

From the builder. Cau'z I'm a Chinese who is now pretty near from the builder's. And I'm so sleepy right now... Bye bye then. Coming back as soon as I wake up.^_^


----------



## energie

well how can i contact the builder? i want one ;


----------



## Kees

I can't find any info on this amp????


----------



## energie

yup isnt so popular.


----------



## DLMStudio4u

well I can take your words to him. I believe he's sleeping right now. After haveing a sweet dream I'll ask him to contact you. but by now I'd better have a short sleep cau'z I'm taking a train soon.


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rechargeable Battery._

 

Man I tell ya I go away for a few months and it looks like Ray is re-writing the book on small portable! 

 I can't seem to find anything out on Ray's site LFF? You obviously have the inside scoop or possibly reviewing one? Outside of calling Ray what can you tell me about this new little BIG man in town? I was hoping Ray would come out with a smaller amp to strap to my Nano


----------



## DLMStudio4u

it's weired to say good night. see ya


----------



## energie

ok man, appreciated.
 hope to hear about him soon.

 thanks!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man I tell ya I go away for a few months and it looks like Ray is re-writing the book on small portable! _

 

Strongly disagree. iBasso is doing so, especially with their money-value ratio.


----------



## nickyboyo

As good as the iBasso sound/money value relationships go, which is undeniabley unbeatable at the moment, there is just that extra feel of quality from Ray's products (along with other manufacturers amps- the pico is another qmp that just exudes quality just by looking at it and feeling it)


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Oh well, hopefully this new amp is slimmer. Otherwise it'll just be a waste for such a small amp.


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man I tell ya I go away for a few months and it looks like Ray is re-writing the book on small portable! 

 I can't seem to find anything out on Ray's site LFF? You obviously have the inside scoop or possibly reviewing one? Outside of calling Ray what can you tell me about this new little BIG man in town? I was hoping Ray would come out with a smaller amp to strap to my Nano
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's brand new. It was available for all to listen at the recent So. Cal. meet.

 I really have no inside scoop and can only give you my honest opinion. It's a KILLER. Gives a whole new meaning to the classic phrase "SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!" It's tiny but packs a big punch. I'd love to get my hands on one and review it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was fooled into believing that I was listening to an Apache type of amp and I bought it - hook, line and sinker.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really amazed by the sound that little thing puts out. I think the P-51 will be a winner for any and all headphone nuts.


----------



## jordanross

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's brand new. It was available for all to listen at the recent So. Cal. meet.

 I really have no inside scoop and can only give you my honest opinion. It's a KILLER. Gives a whole new meaning to the classic phrase "SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!" It's tiny but packs a big punch. I'd love to get my hands on one and review it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was fooled into believing that I was listening to an Apache type of amp and I bought it - hook, line and sinker.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really amazed by the sound that little thing puts out. I think the P-51 will be a winner for any and all headphone nuts._

 

Yeah all of us at the So Cal meet, can attest to the greatness of this little guy. We wouldn't be raving about it if it didn't deserve it.


----------



## max111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's brand new. It was available for all to listen at the recent So. Cal. meet.

 I really have no inside scoop and can only give you my honest opinion. It's a KILLER. Gives a whole new meaning to the classic phrase "SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!" It's tiny but packs a big punch. I'd love to get my hands on one and review it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was fooled into believing that I was listening to an Apache type of amp and I bought it - hook, line and sinker.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really amazed by the sound that little thing puts out. I think the P-51 will be a winner for any and all headphone nuts._

 

hi, did you have the chance to compare sr-71a with the new p-51? if so, in your opinion, which is better for iem? thks.


----------



## breakankles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DLMStudio4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm new here. and i got one Mina in my hand. What I can tell you is that it has totally different sound from RAY.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Let us know how it compares to RSA sound when you get back online. I'd like to get more info on the Mina.


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *max111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi, did you have the chance to compare sr-71a with the new p-51? if so, in your opinion, which is better for iem? thks._

 

I briefly listened to the SR-71A. For IEM listening it really depends. Try PM'ing Ray and get his opinion. He is extremely friendly and helpful.

 It I had to pick between the two, I would go for the P-51 because of the size and sound.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LUFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was fooled into believing that I was listening to an Apache type of amp and I bought it - hook, line and sinker.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really amazed by the sound that little thing puts out. I think the P-51 will be a winner for any and all headphone nuts._

 

LUFF, What headphone/OEMS were you using, If you are saying you were under the impression you were using an apache, then you had full size headphones on ?


----------



## DLMStudio4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakankles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let us know how it compares to RSA sound when you get back online. I'd like to get more info on the Mina._

 

I have a thead a bout mina here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/z...ne-amp-374489/


----------



## breakankles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DLMStudio4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a thead a bout mina here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/z...ne-amp-374489/_

 

Thanks. I did a search. Don't know how I missed that.

 EDIT- I see it's new. That's why. lol!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LUFF, What headphone/OEMS were you using, If you are saying you were under the impression you were using an apache, then you had full size headphones on ?_

 

At the LAX meet Ray had Sony R10 hooked up to the P-51 Mustang amp, hiding under a lumpy sheet or something.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At the LAX meet Ray had Sony R10 hooked up to the P-51 Mustang amp, hiding under a lumpy sheet or something._

 

Yeah, I read the LAX review later, R10 + Meridian CDP, No wonder it sounded great !!!!


----------



## erinwind

It's my portable audio system

 Nano3+Qables silvercab+MINA+ESW9/Sony MDR-F1/E4C


----------



## jamato8

How do you like the AT's? I have heard pros and cons about them but they do look very nice.


----------



## erinwind

very much~it works good in listening pop music


----------



## fdhfdy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I read the LAX review later, R10 + Meridian CDP, No wonder it sounded great !!!!_

 

R10 + Meridian is serious setup indeed, however that is less meaningful for portable use which 51p was designed for.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fdhfdy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_R10 + Meridian is serious setup indeed, however that is less meaningful for portable use which 51p was designed for._

 


 It does tell you it isn't the weak link in the chain.


----------



## fdhfdy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It does tell you it isn't the weak link in the chain._

 

well, in most situation cdps have more powful outputs than mp3 players. Is it any good when hooked it up to portable music players?


----------

